# Front Cover TIME MAGAZINE!



## mlandrum (Jan 22, 2018)

One of the members of our church brought a Time Magazine  up to me yesterday and you'll never guess who was on the front COVER--- Yep, Ole Preacher, I'm the one with no shirt, had a bad fight that night  and lost quit a few guys but we got more of them than they got of us---First Air Calvary Division 50 years ago


----------



## bear claw (Jan 22, 2018)

Thank you for your service.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 22, 2018)

Thank you for your service, and it's a pleasure to share the forum with you.


----------



## snuffy (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for your service.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for your service.  Do you remember the moment that photo was taken?


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 22, 2018)

PappyHoel said:


> Thanks for your service.  Do you remember the moment that photo was taken?


   no, the journalist was in chopper coming to pick wha left of our platoon the soldiers in the background were flown in to replace us that we're left


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 22, 2018)

Wow! Did you know about being on the cover? Thanks for your service by the way


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2018)

Thank you for my freedom mlandrum.

Here's to The First Team!


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 22, 2018)

I've had respect for you all along,it just went into overdrive.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 22, 2018)

mlandrum said:


> no, the journalist was in chopper coming to pick wha left of our platoon the soldiers in the background were flown in to replace us that we're left



I cant image, yall are Heros in my book!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2018)

Wow! Thank you for serving sir!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 22, 2018)

Preacher  thanks for your service.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2018)

Man, that is amazing. You sir, are a Hero.

I was only 12 yrs old at that time, thanks for your service.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 22, 2018)

Anyone asked you to autograph the cover? Thanks for your service to our country!


----------



## LONGTOM (Jan 22, 2018)

I'VE been following your post lately, sure enjoy them. Just wanted to say welcome home brother. thanks for your service. I was there in 67/68 . USAF. May have helped save your bacon. You sure helped save mine. About 20 years ago a friend called and said he saw me on tv,sure enough it was me loading a gattling gun on an F4. god bless you.


----------



## TimR (Jan 22, 2018)

Welcome home!


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 22, 2018)

Heck of a way to make the cover. Thanks for your service and sacrifice for the country.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 22, 2018)

What a great story.  Welcome home and thank you.  You are not forgotten.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 22, 2018)

Thank you for your service. Been a pleasure here on the forum with you.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 22, 2018)

You fellows are so kind to this ole man


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 23, 2018)

Wow,,,, thanks for your service,,,,


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jan 23, 2018)

That's about as cool as it gets.  Thank you for your service and for our freedom.-much respect!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2018)

Very cool capture / time capsule.

Thank you for your service and Welcome Home.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 23, 2018)

Very honorable, thank you!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jan 23, 2018)

My hat's off to you Preacher, much much respect & I've also enjoyed your bird hunting posts - pics with your little hunting dog. 

Thanks for your service, glad you made it back home.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Jan 23, 2018)

*Amazing - thanks for your service*

I know you don't remember when they took the picture but I bet you do remember that day well.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2018)

Wow! That's cool. Many thank yous for your service.


----------



## jbogg (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, and thank you for your service.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you so very much for your service and sacrifices for our country. You and those that served over there are my heroes. 
Jeff


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for your service. That's something that a lot of Americans unfortunately take for granted.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks for your service and I am sorry that you had to go thru that grief and pain.

Sometimes I feel guilty that all I did was float around on the other side of the Philippine Islands and gripe about whatever watch I had to stand.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank you for your service and glad you made it back.


----------



## macbeth (Jan 26, 2018)

thank you for your service, enjoy reading of your and drake's adventures


----------



## Cook&Bro (Jan 27, 2018)

Sir, thank-you for your service.


----------



## redeli (Jan 28, 2018)

That’s why I stand for the anthem.....thank you sir


----------



## Grub Master (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks for your service.  Glad you made it back.


----------



## milltown (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks so much for your service!


----------



## Jason C (Jan 30, 2018)

That's a cool photo, Thank you so much for your service!


----------



## huntfish (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you sir.


----------



## mlbowfin (Feb 2, 2018)

Boy, the current generation could use a little shaping! It's people like you Mr. Landrum that makes America the greatest creation mankind has ever produced. God Bless You and Thank You!


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 3, 2018)

Dang that's cool Preach!

Thanks so much!


----------



## valkrod (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks for sharing and your service.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 7, 2018)

That's a pretty cool pic to be able to have after so many years. Memories you won't forget. Thanks for sharing and for your service.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks for your service Mr. Preacher!!


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank You so much fellows for the kind words!!!!


----------



## ugajay (Feb 9, 2018)

I can't say how much I appreciate what you and many others did. Kind of grinds my gears when they talk about the greatest generation. You guys over there have as much respect from me as anyone ever will. You are a national hero. I'm sorry today is the first time I saw the post


----------



## Dub (Feb 11, 2018)

Outstanding !!!!



Thank you for your service, Sir.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks for your service Parsons. That's a great story .


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 14, 2018)

We sure are proud to have you in the GON family Preacher. No words we have can adequately articulate the gratitude we have for you young men who answered the call, and no words can sufficiently describe how honored we are to be fortunate enough to call you friend. You boys are deserving of the highest honor. We appreciate your service and sacrifice, and we pray blessings upon you and your family. I know your family and friends were wrought with worry the entire time you deployed. I know it was hard on them too, and I know they were overcome with joy at your return. That feeling of reuniting after a long time away in a war zone is truly something words can never describe, isn't it?
Thanks so much Preacher. I always admired the soldiers who led the way before me. You are held in high esteem in my book!!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Feb 15, 2018)

There's nothing I could say that hasn't already been said. God Bless you and thank you for your sacrifice and service.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 18, 2018)

I was still 10 years from being born into this great nation but Sir, Thank you for your service and my families freedom!


----------



## PSEOutlaw07 (Mar 14, 2018)

First time I ever seen a true Hero on that magazine
thankyou for your service and my freedom


----------



## ucfireman (Mar 17, 2018)

A little before my time. but thanks for your service. I can't begin to imagine being on a position like that. 
THANKS TO ALL THAT SERVE to make my life what it is!


----------



## Blast (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you and Welcome Home


----------



## Rabun (Mar 21, 2018)

I just came upon this thread.  Thank You for your service and sacrifice so that we may enjoy things like this forum and all the freedoms fine people like you afford us!  Thank You!  The emotion that emerged after seeing that cover must have been incredible...I can't even imagine.  I was just a kid during Vietnam but remember seeing in the news the daily casualty reports, draft lottery and reports from the field.  God Bless


----------

